# Camera Histogram VS LRCC Histogram



## MuchLightroom (Jun 23, 2015)

I can't figure out why the image background in my Canon 5D II is pure white, the image background in LR3 is pure white, but some reason the image background in LRCC is a bit dull.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 24, 2015)

The First Histogram is a histogram of the in-camera-processed JPEG.  The second is a rendering of the Raw files using a previous process version. The third is a rendering of a Raw file using PV 2012 which has a different highlight roll-off profile to gain additional details in nearly-blown highlights. What you are seeing is normal and to be expected. The edit process has changed greatly since Lightroom 3


----------

